# wax melter honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Use it to mix patties


----------



## katmike (Apr 29, 2005)

I can't find the source, but somewhere I read it's the best honey for making mead. Haven't tried it yet myself.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I've done both, but as long as it comes out light I sell it with the rest of the honey. My melter only heats it to 125 so it doesn't get dark as long as you keep it flowing. It's when it sets and cooks that it gets dark.

The mead I make with the darker honey tastes better than the mead made with light honey as it has more flavor.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

BBQ sauce


----------

